# Pathfinder flasher location?



## mmcpeck (Jun 28, 2008)

I know this is a simple/stupid question, but can somebody tell me where the turn signal/hazard flasher is located. It's for a '97 Pathy.

It doesn't seem to be in the fuse panel to the left of the steering column, so I'm thinking it might be directly underneath the steering wheel in the column, so just checking.

My dad called me up and asked me, so I'm not able to look at the truck. 

Thanks.


----------



## mmcpeck (Jun 28, 2008)

Nobody knows where the flasher is on a Pathfinder, seriously??


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

mmcpeck said:


> Nobody knows where the flasher is on a Pathfinder, seriously??


You don't either. :loser:

The FSM for the '97 Pathy is available at PhatG20 under the downloads section. On page EL250 there's a layout of the main harness... the combination flasher is item M15 (in square C3 of the grid).

That illustration is too much of a mess to bother posting here out-of-context.


----------



## slinky (Sep 11, 2010)

*('97) Pathfinder Turnsignal/Flasher Location*

Sorry for the lack of pictures, but the flasher in my '97 pathfinder is behind the panel under the steering column and is located just to the left of the column. The flasher unit has a male plastic clip that holds it into a square hole in a metal bar. It has a three-prong plug and the squeeze-release lever to the plug is on the back side.

It is nearly impossible to reach without taking the panel off, however, it's not hard to take the panel off. One must first remove the lower left kick panel, which involves one screw, and one hidden clip that you release by pulling the panel straight to the right (from driver's perspective).

After the lower left kick panel is removed, you can remove the panel below the column.... Remove the two screws, one on the right and one on the left. There are three hidden clips. You must pull straight back towards the driver.

After that, disconnect the wiring harnesses and air-temp-inlet tube.

Most parts places will sell you a replacement that has the three prongs, but no clip. This is ok. 

To make future replacement easier, and since the new flasher didn't have the male clippy, I put velcro on the flasher, and on the frame member directly to the right of the fuse-block. The flasher now sits on the frame member and can be accessed from the fuse-access-hatch *without* having to take the panels off anymore.

Hope this helps someone out there!


----------



## rwg550 (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a write-up I did on another forum some time ago. Mine is a 1998 but it should be the same for yours.

I just replaced the combination flasher in my 1998 Pathfinder. I searched the internet and my factory service manual. Neither gave specific instructions on where the flasher is located or how to get to it. The FSM does not tell you where it is, although it gives you a test procedure to see if it is O.K. The location charts in the FSM were of no help.

To try to save you from frustration in trying to find the hazard / turn signal flasher and replace it, I've written up the how-to. Here goes:

1. The flasher is located behind the dash to the right of the fuse box and to the left of the steering column, up high. You can't see it through the fuse box opening. You can see it by shining a light up lying on your back. There is no way you can reach it, however.

2. To gain access, you need to remove the trim piece which is below the steering wheel. There is a screw on the lower right and a screw on the lower left. The FSM says there are three screws along the bottom but it is wrong. There are two plugs on the top of the left side and one on the top of the right side - to remove, just pull straight out. 

3. But wait! You can't get to the left side screw because it is covered by the driver's side kick panel. So that has to come out. There is one screw on the lower left of the panel and one plug in the upper center. It pops off by muscling it out.

4. But wait! The bottom of the kick panel is covered by the driver's side door sill. So that has to come out. It pops off by prying it up with a flat-bladed screwdriver. 

5. So the sequence is remove the door sill, then the kick panel, then you may have to peel back a bit of the door seal foam, then remove the lower trim panel. It won't drop because there are wires still connected to various switches. I didn't disconnect them because I now had enough room to reach the flasher.

6. Lie on your back and look up, to the left of the steering column (although from the position you are now in, it is to your right). You will see a black rectangular box with three connected wires. This is it. The factory flasher has a molded-in plug that installs in a hole, holding it in place. I could not get my fingers on it but the jaws of a long needle nosed pliers did. I inserted the pliers between the unit and the metal bracket and squeezed it, allowing the plug to be released. Note that this molded plug also has what I would call ears on each side of the plug. You don't want to squeeze them as it won't squeeze the plug. Put the jaws inside of the ears and outside of the plug. Once you have it out of the hole, you can drop it down. You will see that the plug is actually not solid but made up of four walls of plastic that are easily squeezed to release the plug from the hole. There is enough slack in the wires that you can get the old one out. There is a button to push on the wiring harness connector to get it to release. I had to push quite hard before it released. 

7. Insert your new unit into the wiring harness. I bought an EP-34 from NAPA. There is no molded-in plug on the replacement units so I hung it with a cable tie.

8. See if the hazard lights and turn signals work before putting it back together.

9. Install the lower trim panel. It pops back in easily. Install the two screws.

10. Install the kick panel, push it in the upper middle and then install the one screw. Put the door seal foam back if you peeled it back.

11. Install the door sill.

You're done!


----------



## slinky (Sep 11, 2010)

Great write-up. FYI, I found I was able to remove the kick plate trim without having to remove the door-sill. Once I popped the kickplate's clip out, I could bend the whole thing to go under the hood release towards the center console. I was then able to rotate the kickplate so the tongue of it slid out from under the sill. You have to remember to reverse this when putting the kickplate back in.


----------



## Drewpy5150 (Mar 10, 2020)

What if you've done this process and the hazards work but not the turn signals? I've also replaced the turn signal switch.


----------

